# 65 project update



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well since my last update I have gotten the front seat mounts welded in and then was able to complete the sound dampening material under the seat area.








I have finished all the dash wiring,the only wires left are the power windows and seats.I have the heater a/c unit mounted and all wires connected to the dash controls, ran the heater hose and servo controlled valve. Was able to install dash vents and run the ducting. 








Now I have decided that I will build a center console that will house the dvd player, it just wont work in the original hole with the a/c ducts. Or I may buy the ribbed bezels with the radio delete ( or make carbon ones ) and incorporate the a/c vents in the center console. 
I was also able to run all the brake lines and have begun hooking up the ECM and engine wiring harness. God damn it sure does take a lot of time to build a car :willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The reward will be the satisfaction of knowing you put it together the way you wanted it. That car is going to get you more attention than you can handle....:cool


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking good! Took mine out today, first extended outing since the big fuely motor went in. I could not find a road big enough to use it all up.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I think I am copying what you are doing, but about 1 yr (or so) behind. What console did you go with? Looks like Autometer Carbon Fibre gauges, and the console has a carbon fibre look. Are you by chance doing a Vintage Air system as well? I'd love a close up shot, if you have one, of the complete dash assembly. Also, what are your plans around the steering column?


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Forgot to ask this too, what seats are you going with?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

The gauges are actually Autometer Phantoms, the dash bezel is a custom made carbon fiber part, I am using a vintage air system, and heres the column in, and the seats are 06 GTO


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Like me, you're going to have a 1 of 1 GTO! Lookin great!! :cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice. I am jealous of not having a bunch of seams everywhere in the car...


----------

